# PC Speakers ?...



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Anybody got any recommendations ?

I'm just looking for 2 speakers, no sub, for up to £50

Would prefer it if they had bass/treble adjustments, although not REALLY necessary. I'd use them mainly for listening to music, but do also play games occasionally.

Whaddya think ?  :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

hows about

http://www.trustedreviews.com/multimedia/review/2007/04/19/Creative-GigaWorks-T20-2-0-Speakers/p1


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

I have some JBL ones which came from Comet

http://www.comet.co.uk/shopcomet/product/381640/JBL-Spot-speaker-system

Way better than anything at that price :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

INWARD123 said:


> I have some JBL ones which came from Comet
> 
> http://www.comet.co.uk/shopcomet/product/381640/JBL-Spot-speaker-system
> 
> Way better than anything at that price :thumb:


I was looking for just 2.0 speakers (one either side off the screen).

Thanks though :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> hows about
> 
> http://www.trustedreviews.com/multimedia/review/2007/04/19/Creative-GigaWorks-T20-2-0-Speakers/p1


They look sweet - I've been looking through the Argos book this morning, and came across this make, but never heard off 'em before. Still, they look good :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

iv had a few creative speakers now for the pc and there great! they also make good mp3 players i think.


----------



## trenchfoot (Jan 11, 2007)

Get a set of these - the sound is stunning from such small speakers, you won't regret it - a bargain from Richer Sounds but then that place is the only place to shop for this kind of thing if you ask me!


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

Ive had my ALTEC LANSING 221 speakers for a good 6/7 years. Used daily, no problems at all. They have outlived all my computer Ive had, lol. I am very fussy when it comes to quality sound but these do perfect sound reproduction and have superb clarity. I dunno if you can still get them now though. Altec Lansing 221 3pc 2.1 Speaker System: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

I know you said no sub, but with the "bang per buck" of these its worth a look...

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=SP-043-LG&groupid=702&catid=22&subcat=

They have a remote for volume, amd can plug headset and mic intot he remote too.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/116852

The best speakers I've ever had :thumb:


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Those creative ones are spot on,I first came across them at my mates house he's into his sounds,he convinced me to buy them as well, I have no regrets whats so ever,I now have a 5.1 set up on the pc so the creative are now attached to my DAB radio via the 3.5 jack in the headphone socket Planet rock sounds awesome now


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks RyanUK. I am gonna have to go get a set of those now.
I currently have the Stripy from Music Studio which are pretty good given their size, but they just don't have enough oomph in them, was considering putting on some proper hifi setup instead but those creatives certainly get a glowing review.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses....it's certainly helped point me in the right direction.

I took a trip to PC World, Currys, and Staples to have a glance, and funny enough I found the Creative T20 Series II speakers. So started to have a tweak and found them pretty much flawless, apart from the price being £68.49 <gulp>....I read a few reviews about them, and it turns out they have a transformer ? What's that bit all about ?....how big is it, and how easy it to reach the floor from general desk height (as I heard a few people complaining about the cables not being long enough to reach the floor) ?

trenchfoot : I've just been looking at the JBL's that you put up. They look a pretty good speaker for the price, plus I recognise the name from my good ole' manic separate-system buying days...lol The only thing I'm not sure on is if they'll be a REAL difference to what I've got.

At the moment I've just got the DELL speakers that cost about an extra fiver when I bought the computer nearly three years ago, so I'm pretty sure the JBL's will be a step up, but just concerned that it won't be THAT big a step.


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

exotic detail said:


> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/116852
> 
> The best speakers I've ever had :thumb:


I have these as well, they're excellent.

Sub sits on the floor, it has the power lead coming out of it, and the satellite speakers are mounted on the wall either end of my desk. One speaker has the on/off and volume control on it, along with a headphone jack.

A steal for £30.00


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Update : Here's something interesting I found Today. I popped into PC World again (I'm sure they must think I'm suspicious heading towards the speakers, AGAIN).

Went over to the speakers, the Creative T20 Series II are marked up at £68.49, but the Creative T40 Series II's are marked up at £59.99 

Anyway, I haven't bought 'em, YET, as I wanted to have a flick on t'internet to see how much they are generally, and exactly what they'e like.

The bloke in PC World was really helpful and let me have a look inside the box at the 'transformer'....(I'd call it a brick)....that lies around half-way along the cable to the plug, so I'm just looking around the desk and trying to work out if I'd be able to support it somewhere. Any tips ?


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Kriminal said:


> The bloke in PC World was really helpful and let me have a look inside the box at the 'transformer'....(I'd call it a brick)....that lies around half-way along the cable to the plug, so I'm just looking around the desk and trying to work out if I'd be able to support it somewhere. Any tips ?


I have PSU in the arcade machine mounted via velcro strips which stick in place. They have been holding in an inverted position for about 2 years now with no signs of movement - just make sure you get the Sellotape brand ones, rather than WHS own brand as they where not strong enough for my needs.


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

Remember to look at RMS watts not 'power output' (maximum).

I can vouch for creative, have a set now I bought 5 years ago, still working great. If you had more wonga to spare I'd recommend the Harmon Kardon Soundsticks II in a flash, they aren't cheap but you don't half get what you pay for.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Chris_R said:


> I have PSU in the arcade machine mounted via velcro strips which stick in place. They have been holding in an inverted position for about 2 years now with no signs of movement - just make sure you get the Sellotape brand ones, rather than WHS own brand as they where not strong enough for my needs.


^^ crikey, that's a brilliant idea. I hadn't thought off that - I was thinking off making some kinda li'l shelf to stick it on, about half way up the desk back....but your idea is tonnes better and easier. Thanks :thumb:


----------

